# How long does Parmigiano-Reggiano last?



## chave982 (Sep 19, 2007)

Is it worth buying a chunk of it for just myself, instead of buying those Kraft tubes of it all the time?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2007)

If you buy a wedge that's no more than a pound, e.g. you should be OK.  The cheese should be in an airtight container but not wrapped tightly.  I keep it in the fridge in a Ziplock freezer bag.  It lasts for months.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 19, 2007)

Andy, I found the Press n' Seal keeps cheeses fresh longer than the bags.  Just a pain to seal back up again.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 19, 2007)

Gosh the wedges keep fresh for months and months.

We have has some for at least six months.  Just keep it wrapped well.


----------



## chave982 (Sep 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> If you buy a wedge that's no more than a pound, e.g. you should be OK. The cheese should be in an airtight container but not wrapped tightly. I keep it in the fridge in a Ziplock freezer bag. It lasts for months.


 
Why not wrapped tightly?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2007)

Somewhere I read/heard that it is best not to.  Can't give you the science.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2007)

Kabinet wax is also good for wrapping cheese - it's either kabinet or cabinet, I can't remember, we have it at work.  You know what they are - you can pull a sheet out (about the size of a dryer sheet).


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2007)

my parma-reg lasts until you see a little blood and knuckle skin coming thru the grater.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2007)

If you wrap it, make sure you use something like parchment paper which will let the cheese "breathe". You don't want to use something like plastic wrap.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2007)

ironchef said:


> If you wrap it, make sure you use something like parchment paper which will let the cheese "breathe". You don't want to use something like plastic wrap.



Yes, that's more what cabinet wax is - it's not a wax paper.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 19, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Is it worth buying a chunk of it for just myself, instead of buying those Kraft tubes of it all the time?


 
*Kraft tubes????  You're kidding, right?  AAACCKKK!!   Parmegiano-Reggiano doesn't come in Kraft tubes.  It's imported from Italy and comes in a wheel.  I buy about 1/4 of a lb. at a time and grate, shred or shave it depending on how I'll use it.  I wrap it in Saran, then again in foil.  I really don't know how long it will keep but I've kept it for about 6 weeks before it's all gone and it's still fresh.   Try not to buy anything but the real thing.  There is a huge difference.  *


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 19, 2007)

"Tubes" meaning that powdery stuff that smells like vomit?

YUK!!!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2007)

chave982 said:


> Why not wrapped tightly?


 
Because, like Ironchef says, cheese needs to breath.

The Kraft stuff in a tube tastes nothing like real parmesan cheese. IMO it tastes like sawdust.  

Please try the real stuff!


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2007)

I finally tried the real thing, and it is truly amazing. You must try it!

I didn't know that cheese needed to breathe. I've always kept it wrapped tightly to keep it from molding or drying out.

You can grate the cheese and store it in the freezer if you want. In a previous life, I belonged to an Italian (read beer drinking) club, and they had access to some excellent imported foods. Sometimes members would pitch in together and order whole cheeses, then split them up. We got some kind of parmesan that was coated in black wax that was pretty darned good for cooking. I grated it up and froze it in small plastic bags for fettucini and such.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 19, 2007)

I wrap mine in a paper towel and then put in a ziploc when I use some I wrap in a fresh paper towel and put back in ziploc.


----------



## chave982 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok so I just went out and bought a 1/2 Lb. chunk...it does taste amazing.  The Wegmans grocery store that just opened near me has a HUGE cheese department, with like half a dozen experts there giving samples of over 300 different kinds of cheese, and they were cracking a huge wheel of Reggiano when I was there.  They even chop off pieces of the rind for you if thats what you want.


----------



## Claire (Sep 25, 2007)

If it isn't green, it is good.


----------

